# Self-treatment



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 19, 2009)

Just heard a story last night about two medics who were involved in an MVA on the way back from a call... they called in reports on themselves to the hospital. 

Probably one of those "you had to be there" moments, but I figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 19, 2009)

My partner and I often joke about calling ourselves into an ER after getting hurt. 

Had the opportunity to call myself in once for a minor injury, but the tech wouldn't let me.


----------

